# Royal Oak Lump Charcoal



## danbono

Hi All
Is Royal Oak Lump better then the Standard Kingford charcoal?
I'm a newbee when it comes to charcoal..Read some raves reports about Royal Oak Lump.I can get the Royal for same price as the Kingsford. Looking for something that burns hotter & longer then Kingsford.
Just used my offset twice.. It is Brinkmann's Some N pit..
Thanks Dan


----------



## jirodriguez

Lump in general burns a lot cleaner than briquets - no filliers. However the results can be inconsistant, primarily due to how well of a job you do in packing it into your charcoal basket. Due to it's irregular shape if you just dump it in you end up with a lot of big air pockets in the pile, this in turn allows it to burn hotter, and if you don't have a pit that seals very well you can end up being unable to keep the temps down - and you go through your fuel faster. If you can take the time to layer it in by hand and adjust the pieces for a tighter pack you will get good results.

Briquets pack in more evenly due to their consitant shape, so they are a little easier to controll if your pit has air leaks. I have a 22.5" WSM and for short runs I like lump, but for long stuff (brisket, pork butt, ect.) I will use Kingsford Blue Bag - strictly for the longevity and consistancy. Another method is to mix a few big chunks of lump in with briquets. As the fire burns and hits a piece of lump it gets a shot of heat from the lump that helps keep it going - this works good when smoking at night in cool weather.


----------



## danbono

Hi Sounds like I just  might give the Royal a try.. Mixed it with Kingsford. At this point everything is trial & error with me.Just don't want to go for a fortune buying charcaol.:biggrin:

Thanks Dan


----------



## jirodriguez

There should be some great sales on charcoal next week in preperation for the 4th of July. That is a great time to stock up - I usually buy about 200 lbs. and stash it in the garage.


----------



## danbono

Hi JIRodriguez Will be on the look out for the upcoming  sales..I can buy Royal Oak Lump/Red bag 18 lbs at Restaurant Depot for $10.97 .
Is that a good price?
Thanks Dan


----------



## zimq

Restaurant Depots pricing is the best I've seen.  Almost the same price as Walmart and it's a bigger bag.  

I like RO because it burns cleaner and is a little more pure.  It is harder to regulate temp,  but I think it's worth it in the end.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cliffcarter

ZimQ said:


> I like RO because it burns cleaner and is a little more pure. It is harder to regulate temp, but I think it's worth it in the end.


It's been my experience that lump charcoal responds more quickly when you open and close the intake vent, making it easier to control temps in the pit. In addition you don't get ash build up that you do with briquettes, which will choke the fire and make it difficult to keep temps up on long cooks.


----------



## marshman71

Up early this morning and just saw the Menards circular if they have one in your area.

they have Royal Oak 16.6 Lb bags of Hickory & Mesquite Charcoal for 2.99 a bag after rebate. 

Awesome Price .....    I usually catch the RO Lump for under $5     Love the lump for direct grilling Burgers & Steak


----------



## danbono

Hi All WOW does are great prices for Royal Oak. Hope some one in my area puts them on a 4th July sale. Restaurant Depot had the 18 lb Red bag for $10.97.
Yesterday was my 2nd smoke using Charcoal. I got 3 hrs out of just 1 Weber chimney, thought that was pretty good. Temps were around 210-230 most of time.
I'm curious to how well the Royal Oak will work..I'll have to wait till after the 4 th July.

Thanks Dan


----------



## xpumasx

Harry Soo from Slap yo Daddy BBQ swears by Kingsford Blue in his WSM, but I really am torn. It burns efficiently and is very predictable but I just feel like I can taste that chemical filler and doesn't make for as good of a smoke session. Anyone else agree?


----------



## fwismoker

xpumasx said:


> Harry Soo from Slap yo Daddy BBQ swears by Kingsford Blue in his WSM, but I really am torn. It burns efficiently and is very predictable but I just feel like I can taste that chemical filler and doesn't make for as good of a smoke session. Anyone else agree?


I'm a lump burner but have been using KB for my mini and when i want like you said "very predictable" and steady temps in my drum.... no problem with any off taste, just don't like the ash but it is what it is.


----------



## danbono

Hi All Just a note Home Depot by me has Kingsford Blue 2/20lbs, $12.88. Just picked up  another 40 lbs. Now I have 140 lbs
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Time to stock up?

Dan


----------



## remmy700p

Thanks for the tip Dan! Picked up a couple bags myself. That's $7 off the regular price.


----------



## danbono

Hi All just an update Lowe's now has 2 /20lbs of Kingsford Blue f or only $9.99. limit 2 packs. Hard to beat that deal, looks like I have to go and get another 40 lbs to add to my already 140lbs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dan


----------



## danbono

Hi Does Royal Oak add any smoke flavor to the meat you are smoking?
Thanks Dan


----------



## remmy700p

DanBono said:


> Hi Does Royal Oak add any smoke flavor to the meat you are smoking?
> Thanks Dan


Dan, every combustable adds "smoke flavor" to food. Remember, lump charcoal and briquets are a wood-based product. In BBQ/smokers, the flavor profile is determined by the chemical nature of the fuel.

Generally speaking, when using seasoned wood chips/chunks/splits, lighter woods with mostly thin to no bark (i.e. citrus, apple, ash, pear, white oak) are going to give a somewhat lighter, more "fruity" or "sweet" smoke and impart less colorization than a darker, richer wood (i.e. red oak, hickory, walnut, etc). Check out this chart, it's a good reference on wood options:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm

FWIW, I use a combination of Kingsford Blue (consistency, base heat), Ozark Oak lump (maintain heat, longer burning), and fist-sized chunk wood (smoke profile control, clean-burning heat) when I do my smokes. They ALL impart a certain amount of "smokiness" to the food.

You have to practice to find the right smoke flavor for your tastes. My current go-to wood is any kind of citrus. In my area (Southern California), that means an abundance of orange, lemon, lime and grapefruit. Great heat, clean-burning, and a very approachable smoke profile. However, I will be doing a Santa Maria-style tri-tip soon and will be using red oak to get the richness and color I want with that marinated and rubbed piece of protein.


----------



## jerseydrew

my problem with RO is the inconsistency of the chunks, most bags are half dust and pieces so small they fall through the grate. when i used to use it it will burn better and hotter (if you want it to) but you get much less charcoal by volume. so a full basket on my WSM 22 would only get me about 8 hours where a full basket of briquettes will get me in to the low teens. 

that being said and having tried a lot of charcoal the best, most expensive and hardest to find for me is Wicked Good weekend warrior. but for ease of finding and ease of use and fairly priced i go for Kingsford comp briquettes. they burn very well and have very little fillers. plus i get it when on sale at me local Costco for $16 for two 18 lb bags.


----------



## remmy700p

Give *Ozark Oak* a try. Good stuff. Minimal splinters/gravel. I get it from bbqguys.com. They only charged $7 to ship 40 lbs of lump to California ($9.95/10lb bag).


----------



## mneeley490

I picked up a bag recently of RO Chef's Select briquettes from Cash & Carry. They are labeled "for restaurant use". They are supposed to be wood-based, I guess.

After going thru the bag, I have to say I'm not that impressed. Though the briquettes are larger than Kingsford, they are not as dense. Sort of, I dunno, punkier? Although they last as long, if not longer than the Kingsford, they didn't seem to put out as much heat. But they did leave more ash behind than even Kingsford.

Anyone else tried them?


----------



## danbono

Hi All I'n NOT to crazy about the Royal Oak Lump..Wish the pieces were more uniform, some were slipping thru  my weber fire starter.Did burn hotter the the Kingsford blue bag, but didn't last as long.
I'm going back to 1/2 RO and 1/2 Kingsford.
Dan


----------



## thrifty token

When it comes to Lump Charcoal, this site is my favorite:

Unbelievable amount of info.  My new favorite is Rockwood Lump Charcoal made from Missouri hardwoods.  They will ship.
 

Please read our "Terms of Service", no offsite links allowed


----------



## bugz13

I've tried different brands of both briquets lump in my 22.5" WSM and have also settled in with the Kingsford Blue Bag. My local Home Depot has the Kingsford Blue on sale right now at $12.88 for 2 packs of 20 pound bags. I just picked up 600 pounds for $200. I can live with that!


----------



## cpfitness

IF I had a better way of cleaning the ashes out while smoking with my cheapo brinkman, I would use kingsford Blue because as you mentioned home depot everywhere has 40lbs for $12.  The royal oak definately burns much much hotter but I agree with others, lots of non standard sized pieces that fall through the grate.  if you've made yourself a grate out of that perforated steel (totally blanking on the name of it, the stuff everyone likes to make minion baskets out of)  then you won't have a problem with it falling through.


----------



## gary s

I to use the blue bag more times than not, usually find it on sale 2 - 20# bags for $9.99 at Lowe's or Sam's and I stock up. I also like lump and will buy a couple of bags every once in a while but no one around ever runs it on sale. My biggest complaint with the blue is the amount of ash.


----------



## danbono

Hi All I have 240 pounds of the Kingsford Blue purchased at Home Depot, at one time they were $9.00 for 2/20 lbs bags . I also have 3 bags 51 lbs Royal Oak purchased at Restaurant Depot for $10.97.

Next time I will mix them 1/2 each.

Thanks Dan


----------



## bugz13

LOL... That's one of the problems living in Southern California - everything seems to be a bit more expensive than the rest of the U.S. Oh well.


----------



## overground

bugz13 said:


> LOL... That's one of the problems living in Southern California - everything seems to be a bit more expensive than the rest of the U.S. Oh well.


You just gotta wait for the sales. I stock up on KB when Lowes or Home Depot has sales...usually during the big holidays between May thru Sept. $10-$13 for 40 lbs.

If you get yourself a KCBS membership, that will grant you access to Restaurant Depot which have stores in Van Nuys and other areas in SoCal.


----------



## bugz13

Thanks Overground. Yes, I actually did just pick up 600 pounds. The sale price here at Home Depot was $12.88 for 40 pounds. But in some parts of the country the Blue Bags get down as low as $9 for the same thing.


----------



## gary s

Maybe Lowe's, Hope Depot or Sam's will run it on sale again here, been a while Need to stock up again.

Gary


----------



## daricksta

The local hardware stores (Lowes, ACE, etc.) carry Cowboy Lump Charcoal in 20 lb. bags. That's what I've begun using because it's all natural. I agree with a previous poster that results can be uneven so I use lump charcoal for steaks and ribs on my Weber 22.5" One-Touch Silver Kettle Grill. Lump charcoal imparts a smell and flavor that differs from charcoal briquettes. The best way to describe it is that it smells and tastes like BBQ when I was a kid. I use it for special cuts of meat where I think that lump charcoal flavor will really enhance it beside providing a really good sear. Since it burns unevenly, there are always chunks that I can reuse for my next grilling.

I use charcoal briquettes for burgers and vegies when I want solid, even heat coverage. I use to use Kingsford Blue but began reading how it's full of fillers and additives. I've switched to using either Kingsford Competition Charcoal (only when it's on sale at Costco) or Stubb's All-Natural Charcoal Briquets, which I buy at Lowes. Both are excellent and I think both are better quality than regular Kingsford or Royal Oak. Trader Joe's also sells an all-natural charcoal briquette under its name which is also very good--and cheap.


----------



## gary s

I use Cowboy Lump on occasion, I like it seems to do a good job. I also have used Stub's charcoal with good results not a strong smell and low ash. Lowe's sometimes runs it on sale but not to often.


----------



## daricksta

gary s said:


> I use Cowboy Lump on occasion, I like it seems to do a good job. I also have used Stub's charcoal with good results not a strong smell and low ash. Lowe's sometimes runs it on sale but not to often.


You're right. Both have very low ash. Much easier to clean out the Weber with these than after using Kingsford Blue or Competition. Kingsford leaves the most ash I've seen.


----------



## gary s

Wish they (Lowe's , Home Depot or Sam's would run them on sale as much as they do Kingsford Blue

Gary


----------



## daricksta

I bought Cowboy Lump at a local Ace Hardware store on sale. I didn't care that Stubbs wasn't on sale at Lowes, I still bought three bags.  I was under the mistaken belief--based on someone's post on the Lowes website, that Lowes was phasing Stubbs charcoal out of its stores. Maybe in CA where the guy lived but not around here. Lowes displayed Stubbs in two separate spots in the store. And like I said, if Stubbs wasn't available I would either stick with Kingsford Competition or Trader Joe's. I used Royal Oak once or twice but preferred Kingsford Blue to it, when I was still using KB.


----------



## grimm5577

I've been pretty impressed so far with Frontier brand lump charcoal i get from BJ's. Good size chucnks, not too much dust like scraps so far.


----------



## gary s

Read Necked Whiz's review  he gives it an average, not sure when the last time they reviewed it.  The said it was a little hard to start?  What is your opinion

Gary


----------



## overground

gary s said:


> Read Necked Whiz's review  he gives it an average, not sure when the last time they reviewed it.  The said it was a little hard to start?  What is your opinion
> 
> Gary


The Frontier USA has a better review.

Please read our "Terms of Service", no offsite links allowed.


----------



## overground

bugz13 said:


> Thanks Overground. Yes, I actually did just pick up 600 pounds. The sale price here at Home Depot was $12.88 for 40 pounds. But in some parts of the country the Blue Bags get down as low as $9 for the same thing.


They got to $9 a lb. here during this year's Memorial Day sales at both Lowes & HD.


----------



## gary s

Thanks,  I read the review, I'll see if I can't find some around here.

Gary


----------



## grimm5577

I never had a problem getting it lit, (i keep my bag on my porch next to the grill, not in a shed) a couple pieces of newspaper, nothing outrageous. I didn't dump my bag out to look at the entire bag as a whole but i have been pleased with it thus far. I had a few un-carbonized chunks here and there, no rocks so far, and a decent amount of large chunks, more than pictured in the review.

I can't say it's the best by any means, but It's much better than the lump i used before as well as better than kingsford blue. But thats just my opinion.

edit: I checked last night and i don't have the US version of Frontier.


----------



## bama bbq

I have 2 comments: 

Charcoal is sold by weight. To compare briquettes to lump you have to use the same weight of each. An example is Alton Brown instructing his viewers to use x pound(s) of lump. 

The problem most folks have with inconsistency is shape and density. Using a WSM I simply bought a second charcoal grate and turned it 90* to the original. When going for a long cook I use a fresh bag and dump it in. The big chunks are always on top therefore fill the bottom of the ring and the smaller chunks rest on the bigger chunks. I have had 16 + hour burns using low temps and a clay saucer in the water pan with coal leftover after snuffing the fire. Not using water causes me to close the vents more or even only using one vent therefore feeding the fire less oxygen so I burn less coal for the same temp.


----------



## gary s

Cool ~~~~~     Good Information

Gary


----------



## idfancher

I would say that is an excellent price.  I can only get Cowboy lump charcoal where I am and it is $13 something for a 20lb bag.


----------



## idfancher

I would say that is an excellent price too.  I can only get Cowboy lump charcoal where I am and it is $13 something for a 20lb bag. The other day I smoked a pork shoulder in my masterbuilt 7 in 1 smoker using Cowboy lump charcoal.  I started with one 3/4 chimney full lite about 90% of the way pour it in the pan with my wood chips and one 9 inch long 3 inch diameter or so apple wood log.  I did not need to add anymore charcoal for nearly 6 hours.  I was able to maintain temperature quite well without too much tampering and babysitting as long as my water pan was half full.  This was the best experience I have had smoking for a long period of time.  I highly recommend lump charcoal for smoking and direct cooking.


----------



## gary s

Good morning, if you go to Cowboy Charcoal website there are a couple of coupons for a $1.00 on Cowboy Lump and Stubb's charcoal  It expires 10/15/13    But it is a buck off if you are buying charcoal anyway.

Gary


----------



## bocaboy

I think JIRodriguez's response is the most accurate regarding lump charcoal. I use only lump with my medium size Big Green Egg and prefer it to briquets. The biggest issue is that the smaller pieces fall to the bottom of the bag, so unfortunately, you do need to arrange it by hand a bit to get the best burn. Really not a big deal. We're talking 30 seconds, and it doesn't have to be a jig-saw puzzle, just arranged so there aren't any airpockets. The smaller pieces are fine if you do a short cook (fish, chicken) but the larger pieces are much better for long cooks (pork butt, brisket.)

I have tried Royal, Cowboy, Masterpiece and Publix Organic lump charcoal. Big Green Egg also makes their own charcoal, but it's very pricey. I haven't noticed a huge difference between any of them, but I usually can get the best buys on Cowboy and Masterpiece, at least here in south Florida. When these brands are mixed with the woods I use for smoking, they all give me long-lasting heat (14-24 hours worth in the Big Green Egg) and burn very clean.

Now, get smokin'!


----------



## gary s

Since I don't ,measure the ash and time everything and check temps at different stages I agree they all seem pretty much the same. Like anything you can get a bad bag every once in a while. Since Kingsford Blue Bag  is what seems to be on sale most of the time around here that is what I buy. It does produce more ash. I do not use only charcoal I use splits also. Work out good not really any complaints.

Gary


----------



## dumasbro2

I use Royal Oak almost exclusively as it is readily available. What I did to may WSM is add a piece of expanded metal to the charcoal grate (as recommended on this forum) so the smaller pieces won't fall right through. I may do this to my kettles as well. The fines at the bottom of the bag I save and use in my kettles if I need a little more heat at the end of a burn. Overall I've been pretty pleased.


----------



## gary s

I may give Royal Oak a try. I to use expanded metal in all my cookers.

Gary


----------



## sknabnoj

I generally use KB because of the consistency in my UDS. I just picked up 400lbs in 40lb packs at home depot for $4.88 each. They price matched their own store that was having that sale in North Carolina. $50 for 400 lbs of KB? Yes please!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gary s

We need some sales like that here in Tyler, Texas

Gary


----------



## bocaboy

sknabnoj said:


> I generally use KB because of the consistency in my UDS. I just picked up 400lbs in 40lb packs at home depot for $4.88 each. They price matched their own store that was having that sale in North Carolina. $50 for 400 lbs of KB? Yes please!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Wow, you either do a lot more smokin' than me or you have a barn to store this in!


----------



## john 4 21 ribs

Home Depot has True 'Cue on sale or close out for $1.98 for 8.8#.













photo-24.JPG



__ john 4 21 ribs
__ Sep 10, 2013


----------



## sknabnoj

I started doing competiions a little while ago, I figure I'm going to need it, might as well get it cheap!


----------



## smokenado

xpumasx said:


> Harry Soo from Slap yo Daddy BBQ swears by Kingsford Blue in his WSM, but I really am torn. It burns efficiently and is very predictable but I just feel like I can taste that chemical filler and doesn't make for as good of a smoke session. Anyone else agree?



Are you using it in the fire box before it turns white? I found better results by starting it in a chimney and wait till it turns white. I don't put any in the fire box while I have meat in the Pitt that isn't 90% white and got rid of that chemical taste.


----------



## hbt731

John 4 21 ribs said:


> Home Depot has True 'Cue on sale or close out for $1.98 for 8.8#.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-24.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ john 4 21 ribs
> __ Sep 10, 2013


Dang....I paid 3.18 at the Jackson, TN store on Sunday. I may have to go back and check if they have lowered theirs even more.


----------



## sknabnoj

xpumasx said:


> Harry Soo from Slap yo Daddy BBQ swears by Kingsford Blue in his WSM, but I really am torn. It burns efficiently and is very predictable but I just feel like I can taste that chemical filler and doesn't make for as good of a smoke session. Anyone else agree?





smokenado said:


> Are you using it in the fire box before it turns white? I found better results by starting it in a chimney and wait till it turns white. I don't put any in the fire box while I have meat in the Pitt that isn't 90% white and got rid of that chemical taste.


I don't ever have a problem with tasting any sort of chemical when using KB. I also use the minion method so, I light a few briquets then let those light the rest while in my UDS to keep a consistent temperature. One thing I though of is, maybe you are using too much smoke or a wood that is too strong for the food you are cooking? A lot of times that can leave a bitter almost chemical taste on your food.


----------



## overground

With KBB & the traditional minion method (fully lit poured over unlit), in my experience the chemical smell and taste of the unlit is filtered through the lit.

So for me it is a non-issue.

Now it could be a problem if using the non-traditional "soup can" method, but personally I would only attempt that with lump anyway.


----------



## smoker21

The Home Depots around here don't carry true 'cue at any price :(


----------



## gary s

I don't think ours does either, I will check this weekend.

Gary


----------



## cgaengineer

sknabnoj said:


> I generally use KB because of the consistency in my UDS. I just picked up 400lbs in 40lb packs at home depot for $4.88 each. They price matched their own store that was having that sale in North Carolina. $50 for 400 lbs of KB? Yes please!!Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4



I got the same deal here in Jawga, sent my dad back a day later with receipt and they denied it! 400lbs of Kingsford looks nice in my garage!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## raydo1

I use Royal Oak Lump & Briquettes Instituitional Charcoal which is by far the very best you can get commerically.  Its what most restaurants and kitchens with wood/charocal fired stoves use.  Research your immediate market and find someone who supplys these places and you'll have a source.  It cost 25% more butt well wiorth it!!


----------



## dummy que

true que $UCK$ AT ANY PRICE nasty taste and smell


----------



## n2 bbq

sknabnoj said:


> I generally use KB because of the consistency in my UDS. I just picked up 400lbs in 40lb packs at home depot for $4.88 each. They price matched their own store that was having that sale in North Carolina. $50 for 400 lbs of KB? Yes please!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Now that's a sale right there I don't care who you are that's a sale worth jumping on!  Sure wish I could get a sale like that here in Stockton.


----------



## vaquero01

I can't argue with the prices y'all are getting on the briquettes.....now that's a deal! BUT....I can't bring myself to use them square chemically produced chunks in my smoker or on my pit. Perhaps it truly is all in my head....but I swear that I can taste the difference! I use lump and only lump. Yes, I know my rig is different than a lot of y'alls. But just the same, when I use charcoal (usually only to start the fire) I can smell it. And if I can smell it, I can taste it. When I am in IN I buy my lump from Gordon Food Services, when I'm home I buy lump from Publix or Royal Oak lump when on sale. I find that I find a little more garbage (iron nuggets) in the GFS and Publix brands but not by any significant percentage when compared to normal pricing.


----------



## dumasbro2

I had thought GFS lump was Royal Oak, is it?  A friend had some and it seemed very nice.


----------



## bigtexun

dummy que said:


> true que $UCK$ AT ANY PRICE nasty taste and smell


Yeah, I won't use any lump, unless it says on the bag exactly what it is made from.  Oak is what I try to use most of the time.

I would use briquets before I used some random-wood lump...  THAT is where your weird chemical smells are coming from...  Bunk wood!


----------



## vaquero01

I do know that the GFS brand states on the bag...only made from sustainably harvested hardwoods and does not include any Rain Forest products, for what it is worth. I would be good with cherry lump if I could ever find it. Over the summer Publix started carrying "John Wayne Lump Charcoal" I have no freaking idea where it came from and at the price of dang near $8.50 a 6lb bag I only checked once. Very few grew up a bigger fan of the Duke than me, but at that price and the fact someone needs shot for peddling that sh*t, I can't imagine he's resting easy knowing some rat Bast*urd is cashing in on his name providing garbage charcoal at that price. Lot's of pebbles and iron chunk impurities.


----------



## zaksblaklabel

I have been using royal oak lump my last 5 smokes on my brinkman and love it. Burns long and clean so minimal clean up and with hickory wood chunks myself and my family love the flavor.


----------



## raydo1

Royal Oak has  an institutional premium  line of charcoal  they distribute through resellers and distributors to the commercial food service industry.  They offer *Chef's Select--a 40# bag of briquette charcoal and Natural Glo--a 20# bag of lump charcoal.  *  Of all the brands I've used this line of either briquettes or lump burns the cleanest, hottest and longest of any.  It's not sold retail in MN, I buy mine through a company that supplies food service enterprises.  Royal Oak and Kingsford's retail charcoal pale in comparison, dramatically.  If you can locate a ditributor , it's worth trying; I'll bet you'll never go back to another line.  The one thing to remember is that it costs more than any of the comparable lines of Kinford--competition (lump or birquette) or Royal Oak's retail lineof charcoal, which is really limited and hard to find in MN!!  However, the additional cost is more than compensated for by the improved quality the this line provides in heat, cleaniness/flavor  and duration!!


----------



## hb99

I have a WSM and have only used Kingsford so far.  But today I saw what I thought was a great deal and took it.

A 16# bag of Kingsford was like $9.97 and the RO lump was only $8 for 17.6#.  I got the only 3 bags they had at that size.

When the shelf stacker came by they thanked me for clearing out the area because they didn't need to do it later.  She also told me that she had a whole bunch more in back if I wanted more.

(Thinking to myself that I've never tried it) I told her thanks, but this was all I needed at the the moment.  If the weather improves this weekend I might give it a try for more pulled pork and burgers.  I've made smoked burgers a couple of times and am really enjoying the flavor.

Bill


----------



## noboundaries

I'm a KBB guy; consistent, dependable, inexpensive on sale and when fired up correctly no bad taste.  I tried Kingsford Competition and didn't like it all.  Burned way too fast and less weight per briquette.  Here's a test, drop a briquette of KBB in a pan of hot water along with a King Comp briquette.  The King Comp briquette dissolves like an Alka Selzer, only faster!   The KBB dissolves much slower.  The Comp burns hotter and cleaner (less ash) because its air!

Now, that said, I do use lump or a mix of lump and KBB, especially when doing a 300F+ hot n fast smoke.  I've tried RO Lump.  Good stuff.  Pricey.  Paid $15 for 18.8 lbs off season.  I scored 40 lbs of Lazzari Mesquite Lump for $6 when a grocery chain was closing out the product.  Sizes are all over the place but adding the extra charcoal grate at 90 degrees keeps the small pieces in the fire.  If loading my WSM with lump I still use KBB in the chimney.  No fireworks!  The Lazzari sparks like a campfire!  Typically I put down a layer of KBB, then some of the lump, then dump a partial chimney load of hot KBB on top.

I like the Lazzari.  I know that Costco has sold it in the past, 40 lbs for $13.50.  Bevmo here on the west coast sells 40 lbs bags for $20; 20 lbs bags for $13.  I'll have to watch them to see if they put it on sale during the "season."  At 50 cents a pound though I'd still buy it.       

Unfortunately I don't have enough charcoal in the garage to get me to the Memorial Day KBB sales.  I've got about half a bag of RO Lump, 20 lbs of the Lazzari, and less than 60 lbs of the KBB in the garage.  I hate paying off season prices but the good thing is that I'm being much more efficient at how I'm loading my smoker.


----------



## bgosnell151

overground said:


> You just gotta wait for the sales. I stock up on KB when Lowes or Home Depot has sales...usually during the big holidays between May thru Sept. $10-$13 for 40 lbs.
> If you get yourself a KCBS membership, that will grant you access to Restaurant Depot which have stores in Van Nuys and other areas in SoCal.



Curious what the benefits of Restaurant Depot are.  I have one near my house.  So the KCBS membership is $35, is there a membership cost for RD?  Is it worth paying the $35 to go?


----------



## john 4 21 ribs

bgosnell151 said:


> Curious what the benefits of Restaurant Depot are. I have one near my house. So the KCBS membership is $35, is there a membership cost for RD? Is it worth paying the $35 to go?


I just got back from RD & they had USDA Choice Brisket for $2.79/# & Pork Butts for $1.19/#


----------



## flip me over

I've been using RO lump for a couple years. Love it! I get 4 or 5 hours out of a full pan, not much ash, and hot. Costs 14 bucks for the 17.6lb bag at Home D here. But, the way I use it, it a bag lasts quite awhile.

Scott


----------



## bodbob

Dan, 

I have to agree with you. Royal Oak seems to have a lot of small stuff, and a lot of dust too. I'm trying out Trader Joe's hardwood briquettes today. They are supposed to have only a 5% starch binder with no other chemicals added. Kingsford has Borax added as a mold release in addition to the binder they use. I thought there was a lot of ash left after a long Kingsford burn. I'll post again after today. I'm cooking a 5 lb. brisket flat right now with the TJ's briquettes. 

Cheers,

BB


----------



## micrometereye

Lowes has (2) 18.6 bahs for $9.99 from time to time eatch the local ads.


DanBono said:


> Hi JIRodriguez Will be on the look out for the upcoming  sales..I can buy Royal Oak Lump/Red bag 18 lbs at Restaurant Depot for $10.97 .
> Is that a good price?
> Thanks Dan


----------



## bgosnell151

John 4 21 ribs said:


> I just got back from RD & they had USDA Choice Brisket for $2.79/# & Pork Butts for $1.19/#



Sounds like I'm joining!!!


----------



## john 4 21 ribs

Check the flyer at the store near you.

http://www.restaurantdepot.com/flyers


----------



## geoffchef

I don't know if the Royal Oak we get here is the same as what you get stateside, but I have not been very happy with it. It's very peaky; starts about the same as Kingsford briquettes in the chimney, then gets very hot, too hot to even sear over, and then drops off rapidly. You get a very narrow window of good grilling time. I haven't tried to smoke with it, but I think it would be difficult to control.

The best charcoal I have tried was a bag of Big Green Egg's brand that I picked up on holiday in Minnesota. Hotter than Kingsford, but not as hot as RO, and it held a good temperature for a decent length of time.


----------



## inkjunkie

I pay $17 for 40 pounds of Mesquite chunk so at the price people pay for it the cost per pound is ALOT higher than what I pay. Not to mention every bag of RO I have ever opened had nothing but smaller pieces in it. And a lot of dust....and then there is the infamous rocks...and in every bag I have opened I found what fiberglass matting.
Just refilled the cans I keep my chunk in...this 













20150923_150804.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Sep 26, 2015





Was the average size of what was in 3 40 pound bags. Between the 120 pounds I removed enough dust to fill a 5 gallon paint bucket with about 1" of dust...


----------



## cman55

thrifty token said:


> When it comes to Lump Charcoal, this site is my favorite:
> 
> Unbelievable amount of info.  My new favorite is Rockwood Lump Charcoal made from Missouri hardwoods.  They will ship.
> 
> 
> Please read our "Terms of Service", no offsite links allowed


This is the only Lump Charcoal I use in my Stumps. Very little ash, great heat, slow burning.


----------



## tcs1

I just bought some B and B lump at Menards in STL.  6 bucks for an 8 lb bag.  It looks good coming out of the bag.  Consistent sizes and it all looks to be carbonized.  Had the offset pit up to 300 in about a half hour.  Choking it back now.  So far so good.


----------



## tcs1

image.jpg



__ tcs1
__ Sep 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ tcs1
__ Sep 27, 2015






These were the pieces at the bottom of the bag.  No dust or garbage and the pieces were still fairly decent sized.


----------



## brazosbrian

Smaller pieces?  Fiberglass?  Rocks?  Lots of dust?  I'm fairly new and have used only about 12 bags of the Royal Oak lump charcoal and I've _NEVER _seen any of these issues.  If anything, a few too many chunks are too big.  NO foreign content like fiberglass or rocks found at all.  But then again ...I am aware that there are about 3 types of Royal Oak lump charcoal ...I insist on the US Made all-hardwood Royal Oak lump charcoal.  It's got the American flag right on the label.  The other 2 versions of RO are made in South America, have substandard woods (harder to light, non-traditional woods etc).  Perhaps the issues observed by some have to do with the stuff made outside the US??  You can also call Green Egg - a company that strives for only the best reputation.  Their brand lump charcoal is re-labeled Royal Oak hardwood lump charcoal, the Made in the USA variety that I use.  Nobody ever complains about their brand of charcoal... and it's the same stuff.

Brian


----------



## tcs1

I get a lot of dust and small pieces in my US made RO, but I don't think that is terribly uncommon.  I think it is fairly decent and reasonably priced at WalMart.  Just looking for some alternatives.


----------



## inkjunkie

BrazosBrian said:


> Smaller pieces?  Fiberglass?  Rocks?  Lots of dust?  I'm fairly new and have used only about 12 bags of the Royal Oak lump charcoal and I've _NEVER_ seen any of these issues.  If anything, a few too many chunks are too big.  NO foreign content like fiberglass or rocks found at all.  But then again ...I am aware that there are about 3 types of Royal Oak lump charcoal ...I insist on the US Made all-hardwood Royal Oak lump charcoal.  It's got the American flag right on the label.  The other 2 versions of RO are made in South America, have substandard woods (harder to light, non-traditional woods etc).  Perhaps the issues observed by some have to do with the stuff made outside the US??  You can also call Green Egg - a company that strives for only the best reputation.  Their brand lump charcoal is re-labeled Royal Oak hardwood lump charcoal, the Made in the USA variety that I use.  Nobody ever complains about their brand of charcoal... and it's the same stuff.
> 
> Brian


Royal Oak is well known for their rocks...and for me it is a flat out rip off at that price.


----------



## geoffchef

TCS1 said:


> I get a lot of dust and small pieces in my US made RO, but I don't think that is terribly uncommon.  I think it is fairly decent and reasonably priced at WalMart.  Just looking for some alternatives.


Same here with the fragments and dust.


----------



## john 4 21 ribs

What I have found is if you buy RO (and most others) at the spring the lumps are large as the season moves on the bags get tossed all over the place & the lumps shrink or crushed.


----------



## brazosbrian

I've never seen a single foreign thing in my RO USA, and the mix of sizes have been great, and the dust level low (sometimes dusty at the end of the bag).  I think that 'some' dust is unavoidable ...it IS charcoal after all, not bound with chemistry like some briquettes.  Can't complain.  Of course, another factor could be the location ...I buy all of mine at Home Depot in Wasilla, Alaska ...perhaps ours gets here in a single jump in an airplane instead of miles of open road in a truck?  Dunno ...But I can't complain, whichever plant ours comes from and however it gets here is getting _good _charcoal to us.  I do always buy the newest bags, often off of a freshly-opened pallet at the store, and I stock up... I buy 6 to 8 bags at once and put them away on a high dry shelf in my heated shop until needed, topping off again before stock runs out towards the second half of summer.  In Alaska, stuff runs out and you don't see it again for several months ...I stock up when I see something that I need.  I have no idea why things are run that way up here (no good reason?), but that's the way it is.

Brian


----------



## tcs1

Stop.  They all have foreign items in the bags.  Its scrap lumber, not virgin pine.


----------



## whiskeyboyz

We teach, in our BBq101 Classes, the benefits of using "royal Oak" lump in offset smokers. first and foremost it is all natural. Briquets are made with a binding agent to form the briquettes, this can get into your food. Lump burns hotter and produces less ash.


----------



## brazosbrian

TCS1 said:


> Stop. They all have foreign items in the bags. Its scrap lumber, not virgin pine.


Pine!  Yecch!


----------



## torp3t3d0

thanks for the insight...it helped me in deciding on what to use


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sure makes enjoy my 40" master built propane and apple wood chips a lot better than some of the stuff I just read. I do have a Webber 22" kettle that I use Kingsford in. But you all are talking about Kingsford Blue? what is it my Kingsford comes in  a blue and white bag is this it?


----------



## wudman

I'd check Wikipedia for the ingredients of Kingsford char;coal...when you do, you'll never use it again.  Go lump...


----------



## brazosbrian

...That's what gives it its unique flavor!  BTW, Is the wikipedia list accurate?  Borax and nitrates are the foreign ingredients ...but a book that I have says that charcoal briquettes have "asphalt type" chemicals in it ...which to me, means tar and petroleum products.  I don't see that in the list at the wikipedia site.

Brian


----------



## wudman

Well, I'll be. About a year ago, I checked on Wiki--which is only as accurate and honest as the people who submit "data" and one of the ingredients listed was "ground coal".  Just checked and the entry has changed.  So, I'll retract my comment but still yer better off using "pure" charcoal.  Thanks for correcting me...


----------



## brazosbrian

Oh wait ...I see "Mineral Char" and "Mineral Carbon" listed.  Can't find mineral char on the web (burnt minerals?) but the Wiki on Carbon says "Coal is the largest commercial source of mineral carbon, accounting for 4,000 gigatonnes or 80% of fossil carbon fuel.[sup][51][/sup] It is also rich in carbon – for example, anthracite contains 92–98%"  So yeah ...I guess someone edited the Wiki to lose the 'ground coal' term and replaced it with "Mineral Char" and "Mineral Carbon" instead, and NOW the book that I have that says "asphalt-like chemicals' in charcoal briquettes makes a lot more sense... _Love that smell of burning coal cooking my ribeye! _

Actually, I do like the smell and flavor from the traditional blue bag Kingsford briquettes - we choose to use lump charcoal (baked hardwood) to help reduce our exposure to carcinogenic chemicals in our lives.  BBQ all by itself adds carcinogens to food ...so we choose not to exacerbate the issue.  Anyone notice that we have gotten a lot better at 2 things in our modern lives?  Cancer treatment _and _growth of new cancer!  If you go back in time to when there were fewer chemicals used (fragrances, colorants, preservatives, etc etc etc), you find that cancer occurred at a far far lower rate than it does now.  Cancer is a manufactured disease ...think it has anything to do with the humongous onslaught of chemistry in our world?  Stick with lump charcoal... and grow your own veggies and chickens, and be a stinky hippy instead of a pretty-smelling metro-freak.  Eat all organic and natural foods... hairy girls are pretty :)

Brian


----------



## daricksta

BrazosBrian said:


> Oh wait ...I see "Mineral Char" and "Mineral Carbon" listed.  Can't find mineral char on the web (burnt minerals?) but the Wiki on Carbon says "Coal is the largest commercial source of mineral carbon, accounting for 4,000 gigatonnes or 80% of fossil carbon fuel.[sup][51][/sup] It is also rich in carbon – for example, anthracite contains 92–98%"  So yeah ...I guess someone edited the Wiki to lose the 'ground coal' term and replaced it with "Mineral Char" and "Mineral Carbon" instead, and NOW the book that I have that says "asphalt-like chemicals' in charcoal briquettes makes a lot more sense... _Love that smell of burning coal cooking my ribeye! _
> 
> Actually, I do like the smell and flavor from the traditional blue bag Kingsford briquettes - we choose to use lump charcoal (baked hardwood) to help reduce our exposure to carcinogenic chemicals in our lives.  BBQ all by itself adds carcinogens to food ...so we choose not to exacerbate the issue.  Anyone notice that we have gotten a lot better at 2 things in our modern lives?  Cancer treatment _and _growth of new cancer!  If you go back in time to when there were fewer chemicals used (fragrances, colorants, preservatives, etc etc etc), you find that cancer occurred at a far far lower rate than it does now.  Cancer is a manufactured disease ...think it has anything to do with the humongous onslaught of chemistry in our world?  Stick with lump charcoal... and grow your own veggies and chickens, and be a stinky hippy instead of a pretty-smelling metro-freak.  Eat all organic and natural foods... hairy girls are pretty :)
> 
> Brian


My mom ate healthy, had given up smoking in her 40s, and still developed leukemia in her early 60s. In fact, most of her siblings died of various forms of cancers. Because of all that, I'll take my chances with the carcinogens produced by grilling or even just by broiling beef. A bunch of things are carcinogenic; it all depends on how your body reacts to them. If the carcinogens inherent in grilled meat that was touched by grease flames are cumulative over a lifetime, how much do you have to accumulate in your system over what period of time for cancer to develop? No one can say. Until then I'll continue to enjoy the smells wafting up from my favorite Kingsford Competition Charcoal or my equally favorite Stubbs Charcoal along with my favorite Frontier Natural Hardwood Lump Charcoal underneath whatever meat (or pizza) I'm grilling above them.


----------



## inkjunkie

20150923_150804.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Sep 29, 2015





Always chuckle when "those people", the folks who think Royal Oak is the best around talk about how large the pieces are. Last bag of Lazzari I opened was full of pieces this size. 
Seen someone mention that all chunk has junk in the bags. I have hand sorted 18 or so bags of Lazzari...only thing in it is chunk charcoal...
At least 3 out of 4 bags of RO I have used had crap in them. Bags came from Wallyworld,  Home Depot, an Ace hardware store..Thanks but I no thanks...I will keep using my $17 for 40 pound bag of Lazzari


----------



## john 4 21 ribs

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/28/magazine/who-made-that-charcoal-briquette.html?_r=0


----------



## tcs1

There are too many charcoal vendors on this site for me to take anyone at 100 percent.  RO, Cowboy, B and B.  Going to try Rockwood this weekend.  We shall see.


----------



## lemans

I just saw a YouTube video and the guy was using charcoal that looked like cubes.  What 
Kind do you think it is?


----------



## john 4 21 ribs

Coconut Charcoal. One example:

http://www.id.all.biz/natural-hardwood-charcoal-coconut-charcoal-g6#.Vgu74bSzR0U


----------



## brazosbrian

daRicksta said:


> My mom ate healthy, had given up smoking in her 40s, and still developed leukemia in her early 60s. In fact, most of her siblings died of various forms of cancers. Because of all that, I'll take my chances with the carcinogens produced by grilling or even just by broiling beef. A bunch of things are carcinogenic; it all depends on how your body reacts to them. If the carcinogens inherent in grilled meat that was touched by grease flames are cumulative over a lifetime, how much do you have to accumulate in your system over what period of time for cancer to develop? No one can say. Until then I'll continue to enjoy the smells wafting up from my favorite Kingsford Competition Charcoal or my equally favorite Stubbs Charcoal along with my favorite Frontier Natural Hardwood Lump Charcoal underneath whatever meat (or pizza) I'm grilling above them.


Yup... All you can do is the best you can do.  My wife's mother was extremely healthy (food, exercise) all her life and then died from bone cancer in her early 70s.  I also know a guy in his late 80s who has beaten cancer 10 different times ...the old buzzard won't quit.  Still ...I think it's best to do the best we can.  The jury's still out on why cancer has come on stronger and stronger over the last 100 years or so ... but we know that chemical exposure has gone up exponentially.  Personally, I blame global warming ... ha!

bd


----------



## brazosbrian

inkjunkie said:


> 20150923_150804.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ inkjunkie
> __ Sep 29, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always chuckle when "those people", the folks who think Royal Oak is the best around talk about how large the pieces are. Last bag of Lazzari I opened was full of pieces this size.
> Seen someone mention that all chunk has junk in the bags. I have hand sorted 18 or so bags of Lazzari...only thing in it is chunk charcoal...
> At least 3 out of 4 bags of RO I have used had crap in them. Bags came from Wallyworld, Home Depot, an Ace hardware store..Thanks but I no thanks...I will keep using my $17 for 40 pound bag of Lazzari


I'm glad that the RO that we're getting in Alaska has been as pure as it has ...there are only 2 other choices available in this region, and they are hard to find ...And one is made from south american wood (species I've never heard of) and the other is unknown - comes from Fred Meyer.  So... our only real choice is the RO that's made from American hardwoods that HD sells.  Again, I'll count my blessings that it is as pure and good as it is here.

Brian


----------



## daricksta

BrazosBrian said:


> Yup... All you can do is the best you can do.  My wife's mother was extremely healthy (food, exercise) all her life and then died from bone cancer in her early 70s.  I also know a guy in his late 80s who has beaten cancer 10 different times ...the old buzzard won't quit.  Still ...I think it's best to do the best we can.  The jury's still out on why cancer has come on stronger and stronger over the last 100 years or so ... but we know that chemical exposure has gone up exponentially.  Personally, I blame global warming ... ha!
> 
> bd


OMG! And we have El Niño right offshore!

You've had similar life experiences to mine. That's why I don't worry about it, Brian. I used to be an avid jogger. Jogging is great exercise for a longer life, right? 30-40 years ago there was a writer named Jim Fixx who wrote books and newspaper.magazine articles on running. So in 1984 he dies of a fatal heart attack while...jogging. Right there by the side of the road. That taught me that none of it makes any difference, that try has hard as you might you're still going to die sooner or later and for the most part you have no or very little control over it. With that in mind, make life as enjoyable as you can. If that includes eating grilled and smoked food, so be it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey remember some of the old west cooking was done with buffalo chips bet that would make the MS hair stand up.


----------



## brazosbrian

I understand the 'you never know' concept clearly, but statistics also show there is some value in avoiding known issues too - but avoiding nasties is not a real guarantee, but it may help some.  The nitrates (nitrites?) in sausages is one of the reasons that we make our own nowadays, and we rely on the freezer for preservation ...not the traditional preservatives used in sausage making.  Anyway, I understand both sides - it's all a personal lifestyle and life enjoyment decision and that's cool.

Brian


----------



## tcs1

image.jpeg



__ tcs1
__ Oct 1, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ tcs1
__ Oct 1, 2015






I am officially a Rockwood Lump convert.  I have never had a chimney get to temp so fast.  Three hours into the first cook I closed everything off and choked the fire out.  I have half the lump in the basket still left.  Very little ash and burns very hot.  Very little smoke as well.  That is just the first bag, so we will see on consistency, but I am very impressed so far.


----------



## whiskeyboyz

good gracious, I hope you ain't smoking with PINE!  THAT WOULD BE A NASTY FLAVOR IN YOUR MEAT.  About like using Walnut.


----------



## tcs1

WhiskeyBoyz said:


> good gracious, I hope you ain't smoking with PINE!  THAT WOULD BE A NASTY FLAVOR IN YOUR MEAT.  About like using Walnut.



Not sure if serious.


----------



## brazosbrian

TCS1 said:


> Not sure if serious.


My favorite is a blend of redwood, pine, douglas fir, and skunk cabbage... :D


----------



## acres87

BrazosBrian said:


> My favorite is a blend of redwood, pine, douglas fir, and skunk cabbage... :D



That' my recipe for smoking bald eagles and snowy owl:30:


----------



## brazosbrian

acres87 said:


> That' my recipe for smoking bald eagles and snowy owl:30:


Ar ar arrrr.... :D

bd


----------



## phrett

Royal Oak is made in several different countries and each has different burn properties.  A great review of lump charcoals can be found at Naked Whiz.


http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm


----------



## HalfSmoked

Phrett said:


> Royal Oak is made in several different countries and each has different burn properties. A great review of lump charcoals can be found at Naked Whiz.
> 
> 
> http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm


When I think naked its not about charcoal.


----------



## toad359

Has anyone used Vision Lump? I think it's SAMS club brand. I have used B&B for several years with pretty good luck but looking for a few other options.


----------



## acres87

I had one bag of Visions, lot of small pieces, maybe I had the bottom bag.  I have been using B&B mesquite from Menards with good success.


----------



## cayotica

Once upon a time royal oak charcoal had  only oak in it.  I don't know what's in it today. (You can always call royal oak customer service) Kingsford on the other hand contains all sorts of junk wood both hard and soft. Myself I was a dedicated royal oak fan. however, I only use lump charcoal today that way you know for sure what It would s.  Charcoal briquettes last longer and burn hotter hotter. P.S.  The chemical ingredients In a briquettes are scary.


----------



## brazosbrian

Since the label says 'hardwood' not 'oak' ...I suspect it's a mix of American hardwoods (on the 'Made in the USA' version of RO).  That said, noting that the big green egg lump charcoal is a relabel of the same product, I'm not too worried about the quality and mix of woods ...they'd likely lose the big green egg customer if the quality wasn't there.  At least to my nose/tongue, I don't detect a strong signature when the stuff is burning, for example it doesn't smell/taste like pure hickory or other.  It's pretty neutral, which implies probably oak and fruit woods.

Brian


----------



## ahumadora

It is made up of Que Bracho, induwai and other hardwoods found here in the North of Argentina.  

I buy the same bag here with English written on it as they export it from here.

Costs me about $usd 5 for a 10lb bag.


----------



## thehellyousay

JIRodriguez said:


> There should be some great sales on charcoal next week in preperation for the 4th of July. That is a great time to stock up - I usually buy about 200 lbs. and stash it in the garage.


That is a brilliant idea!  I'll bet they might be selling it for less than cost just to get you in there to buy more Budweiser.  

I'm sure the costs right now around Christmas are normal retail.  I do have a Cash & Carry between my house and the office, so that makes me happy.


----------



## thehellyousay

mneeley490 said:


> I picked up a bag recently of RO Chef's Select briquettes from Cash & Carry. They are labeled "for restaurant use". They are supposed to be wood-based, I guess.
> 
> After going thru the bag, I have to say I'm not that impressed. Though the briquettes are larger than Kingsford, they are not as dense. Sort of, I dunno, punkier? Although they last as long, if not longer than the Kingsford, they didn't seem to put out as much heat. But they did leave more ash behind than even Kingsford.
> 
> Anyone else tried them?


That's funny because I began to think that there are Cash & Carry stores everywhere, then I see you're from Everett, so it's the very same one I go to.  Yeah, I tried a bag of those.  They're fun to haul home because the bags are so over-sized that its like something out of the Flintstones.  I had the same impression - punky, but matched or bettered the charcoal.  I just got the WSM 18" and I'll probably stick with Kingsford until I master it.  Already thinking of what's next on the grill, spatchcocked chicken may get to make an encore performance.


----------



## jirodriguez

Best deal at Cash and Carry is the Lazzari - 40 lbs. for about $13. It burns really well, but I find in my 22.5" WSM it burns much faster than the Kingsford Blue Bag (KBB). This is primarily due to the uneven spacing not packing as tight - so you get less charcoal in the ring and more air flow through the pile. So I will use Lazzari for shorter smokes and KBB for longer stuff (or a mix of the two).

Also with any charcoal (and especially lump) store it inside at the back or your garage if you live in a wet/humid climate. Otherwise they will absorb moisture out of the air and become skunky over time.


----------



## brazosbrian

Agree... The charcoal should be isolated from concrete floors and weather to avoid absorption of moisture.  I keep mine on a wooden shelf and/or in a plastic tub (to carry the original bag, which I also fold over and clamp shut).  I use the tub for open bag(s) only.

bd


----------



## pugetsnd

Price vs. Ingredients

Growing up we always used Kingsford, but then we didn't know any better. I even used Kingsford in my early grilling/smoking efforts. Then, one day I searched to find the ingredients of Kingsford briquettes. Wood char, mineral char, mineral carbon, limestone, starch, borax, sodium nitrate and sawdust. ??????? I thought charcoal was just to be made of wood. Heat wood in a low oxygen environment and you have charcoal. Pure and simple.

Well, I now use Royal Oak lump exclusively. Just hardwood charcoal. No minerals, limestone, borax, sodium nitrate. According to RO's website, their briquettes are just ground hardwood charcoal and corn starch as a binder. But, I like the lump. Burns clean and hot and added wood chunks or chips give great smoke.

When  I lived in Hawaii, I used to make my own Lychee charcoal. I take fallen branches from the Lychee tree in the yard and start a big fire. Then, cover the Weber with all vents closed and in the low oxygen environment, created Lychee charcoal. Great smoke for chicken, beef and pork. I also had access to lots of Kiawe wood. ONO!

Just my 2 cents, but I want pure charcoal when I'm cooking.

Puget


----------

